# BMW Explained: What is BMW iPerformance?



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feTJRgMujG8

*What you need to know about BMW's plug-in hybrids*

Learn the difference between a hybrid and a combustion engine in and what it means in everyday life. The new iPerformance model designation will be given to all BMW plug-in hybrid vehicles from July 2016.

*BMW 330e Plug in Hybrid in depth review and walkthrough*

The iPerformance models will benefit from the transfer of technical expertise regarding electric motors, battery cells and electronic control systems. Visible indicators, meanwhile, are a BMW i logo on the front side panel, BMW i-style blue elements in the kidney grille and wheel hubs, and an eDrive logo on the C-pillar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw0eSg5QXmk

*All you need to know about the plug-in hybrid BMW 530e iPerformance*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PBG3IelKpg

*BMW 7 Series plug-in hybrid iPerformance Powertrain Animation*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WCFl-IoYVM

*Read more about the 740e xDrive iPerformance hybrid 7 Series*


----------

